# Oceanic ships bell turns up



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

The ships bell of the oceanic has turned up at a museum, see:

http://www.shetland-news.co.uk/pages/news%20stories/January%202006/mystery_ship's_bell_surfaces_at_museum.htm


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Wonder how much they paid for it.
Quite a find after all this time
Bert


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

I never realised anyone was looking for it or thought it was missing. As a point of interest Olympics' bell is in the care of the Titanic Historical Society in Springfield, Mass, USA.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

For some reason the link is not working, to view copy and paste address into address bar at top of page. (Appologies if I'm stating the obvious!!!)


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

The story of the 1970's salvage operation on the Oceanic is told in the book Deep Water by Moya Crawford. A pair of divers with an old fishing drifter recovered a lot of valuable scrap metal from her. Incidentally, wasn't Herbert Lightoller and officer on Oceanic at the time of her stranding?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Oceanic ships bell*

The story of the salvage of the wreck of the Oceanic, as told by the salvagers themselves, is in a book called " The Other Titanic, by Simon Martin (Salvage report, 1980). 

I read it some years ago. Got it from the library, brilliant read. I highly recommend it.

You are quite right Arden when you say Charles Herbert Lightoller was an officer on the Oceanic when she was wrecked, he was First Officer or should I say 1st Lieutenant Lightoller, again he was asleep in his cabin when the stranding occurred.


Chris.


----------



## Arden4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Haven't read that one Chris but I'll look out for it. Thanks.

Moya was the wife of the other diver (Alec Crawford).

Old Lightoller was a bit unlucky then - I believe a destroyer he commanded later in WW1 also ran aground.


----------



## Norman Trewren (Sep 27, 2005)

*Lightoller*

his biography makes good reading. Called 'Lights'. He was shipwrecked in sail as well! (Cloud)


----------

